# zymol vintage sample offer



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok then

Subject to sorting this I want interested people to post up here. It will be non profit and 100% the real deal backed up with paperwork/receipt. Price tbc but not cheap so no timewasters

So starting it off 

1:


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

How big will the samples be?


----------



## simonpj145 (May 7, 2007)

Tiauguinho said:


> How big will the samples be?


Ditto that. cheers


----------



## Dtfrith (May 22, 2010)

Tiauguinho said:


> How big will the samples be?


same here.


----------



## Iceman08 (Oct 18, 2009)

And here. And a rough price?


----------



## J.T (May 6, 2006)

Very interested depending on price


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

size and rough cost please


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I imagine we will be looking at roughly £200 for 2oz..

£2184 = 22oz
22oz ÷ 2oz =11
£2184 ÷ 11 = £198.54

but not my call..


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Yes but that is the cost for a lifetime supply. Not a one off pot.

If you were purchasing 1/11th share in a Full pot with a lifetime supply, then that would be an accurate figure.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I'd probably be in if it is refilled free for life.


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Theres also the pot, who keeps it, and who can get it refilled for another £200 saving themselves nearly £2k in the process having only spent £200 to start? Unless it was all shared out again each time?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

zymol wouldnt allow you to buy one so you could split it anyway, 99% sure of that!!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I hate the thanks button on an iphone lol

Zymol probably would not, If you could do this, im sure everyone with it, would !

Massive money making oppertunity there.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

oh yeah defo, if you can find someone to split their pot. would make a few ££

but for me, its not worth risking the free lifetime refills. if they suspect anything, they would just outright say no.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok folks,

I think there will be too many arguments about it.

I am buying myself a pot of Vintage and thought i would share it out to give those who won't pay out £2200 just to try it.

At the end of the day, I am paying out the big money to get it, I will be keeping the majority and maybe sending out 8 pots (I have to buy the pots and bother to go to the PO etc etc)

I'll remove the offer as it is obviously going to cause a row


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

I'd run this by zymol first, I reckons they will tell you to go boil your head when you want a refil.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Showshine said:


> Ok folks,
> 
> I think there will be too many arguments about it.
> 
> ...


I think you're taking the right approach there, keep it for yourself, people will always want more for their money and as the 'broker' you deserve a lot more for all your effort....

(even if Zymol approved, which I'd be amazed if they did, otherwise we might as well split one pot with free refills between the whole country!)......

Best Regards,
Clive.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Maybe it is worth us asking Zymol if they would be pre-pared to sort something for the forum, like Dodo did..


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

I think this would be a good idea. If you sold a few samples you would be working towards recouping a little of your investment. If you did a few samples each refill (so an not to arouse suspicion with zym01) then it would certainly take the edge of the £2k cost.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

They have to approve your purchase first too, which given that you're a 'pro' you're not entitled to get free refills I believe...


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

guys i have got to say your all being a bit silly here! You have been given the opportunity to buy a small amount of wax that you would not normally be able to afford, and should treat it as such. 200 for roughly 2oz is about right, will last you a while and save you having to stump up over 2 grand! Why get so technical about it? Do you want it or not, simple? The refill is not free anyway, and weather or not zymol will honour this is not your concern its the op's problem. Take the opportunity or dont. I would advise you do as its a fantastic wax and a great way to experience it without going bankrupt


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Looks like it's not happening anyway. And I don't think people are being silly at all, it's nothing against the OP at all but lets say it had of happened, and ten people went for it, then the OP would of just paid 200 pounds and got a free-refilled-for-life pot of vintage, which when were all paying the same amount isn't fair.

Now if it was a case of someone already had a pot and zymol authorised that he could sell a small amount at a price and the price reflected this then it wiuld be great, but zymol wont let it happen in a million years.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Eddy said:


> Looks like it's not happening anyway. And I don't think people are being silly at all, it's nothing against the OP at all but lets say it had of happened, and ten people went for it, then the OP would of just paid 200 pounds and got a free-refilled-for-life pot of vintage, which when were all paying the same amount isn't fair.
> 
> Now if it was a case of someone already had a pot and zymol authorised that he could sell a small amount at a price and the price reflected this then it wiuld be great, but zymol wont let it happen in a million years.


So what? Lets just say he sold every oz then got his refill for 250 and in essence got a full pot of vintage for 250. So what? You still had the luxury of experiencing a 2 grand plus wax for 200 quid! If you dont like it then you do it! But you will have to make the initial payment and have the worry of being refused the refill. Do you want to try the wax or not, end of?


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Of course I do, but if I am paying the same monetery amount, then I want the same amount as others get out of the deal.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Eddy said:


> Of course I do, but if I am paying the same monetery amount, then I want the same amount as others get out of the deal.


Then you either need to buy the full pot yourself and run the offer, or speak to zymol themselves cause even at 200 gbp i would say you are paying more money than the product is costing, its called retail. Please dont think i am being pedantic here but people asking if they can have part of refills also etc is just silly, take the offer of not, as i said i suggest you go for it, its an amazing wax to use and a real chance to own a boutique wax without the initial out lay.


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Showshine said:


> Ok folks,
> 
> I think there will be too many arguments about it.
> 
> ...


I think you'll find Zymol are on this forum, and im sure by now will have spotted or will sooner or later. So you may find it harder registering your purchased item for lifetime refills than you think. It'd be a pretty expensive paper weight.

At the end of the day, if you can't afford it don't buy it. No one else is 'offering' this for good reason.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Then you either need to buy the full pot yourself and run the offer, or speak to zymol themselves cause even at 200 gbp i would say you are paying more money than the product is costing, its called retail. Please dont think i am being pedantic here but people asking if they can have part of refills also etc is just silly, take the offer of not, as i said i suggest you go for it, its an amazing wax to use and a real chance to own a boutique wax without the initial out lay.


I don't think you understand my point at all, I'm sure it is a great wax, its something I could never afford straight out so I won't be buying it. Anyway, his isn't about "retail" and I'm not disputing zymols cost or what they charge or anything like this. I thought this was about a non profit operation whereby x amount of people all chip in for an equal share of a product, I was wrong and thats all there is to it.

Showshine, enjoy the wax mate, looks very special indeed.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

tim said:


> I think you'll find Zymol are on this forum, and im sure by now will have spotted or will sooner or later. So you may find it harder registering your purchased item for lifetime refills than you think. It'd be a pretty expensive paper weight.
> 
> At the end of the day, if you can't afford it don't buy it. No one else is 'offering' this for good reason.


Believe me, I can afford it and as most on here will know I like to tinker and do vids etc etc.

I have no interest in making money as if you want to know, i run a successful business and affording it is no issue at all and i am buying some but was offering people the chance to have some of the most talked about wax for bloody cost price.

Why oh why does it always have to come to someone being ****y?

Anyway, i'll get some for myself and i'll PM a couple of you and you will get some for free for actually taking this post as it was intended - Do not think i am doing it to make money as I am ok at doing that elsewhere.

 :wall:


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Aye, no interest in 'making money' you just want to make it pay for itself? 

Nothing ****y about the undeniable truth I'm afraid Showshine.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

No, it was a friendly offer and the fact that you think I need a forum to pay for my wax is quite entertaining :lol:

Anyway, this is getting slightly annoying so before I become unprofessional and silly i'll draw the line under it and i'll email a couple of you when i get it delivered.


----------



## lion_yo (May 10, 2009)

I would be interested in buying this stuff if the GB goes ahead :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

locked at OPs' request. cant say I blame him. he comes up with an idea to get samples of a high end wax out, at cost price and quite a bit of legwork for himself and gets shot for it.and quite frankly one or two of the allegations stink IMO.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Lee came to me for clearance to start this offer and I gave it the green light, as it was, I thought, a very generous offer and one which would have proved extremely popular. 

Lee, I'm sorry that it descended to this and that you've had to withdraw the offer mate, but I can see why you have and I'd have done the same. Nevermind bud and the thought was there for all to see.

Cheers


----------

